# My Turbo S Build



## Baby Jai (Jul 31, 2008)

This is my turbo S. No pics as of yet, however I do have a video. 





 
Now for the stuff inside: 
Unitronic 2 
P-Flo Intake 
Apr 2.5 Downpipe, High-Flow Cat, Custom 2.5 Back to Flomaster Muffler 
Custom Double Din Conversion 
Custom Trunk 12w3 Box with HD 900 Amp - Pioneer Internal Speakers 
Cross Drilled And Slotted Brakes 
Remote Start and Viper Alarm 
Stage 2 Dogbones (*updated*) 
My fabricated Dual Gauges (*updated*) 
Eibach Pro System Plus (*updated*) 
Forge Splitter (*updated*) 
Red Instrument Cluster (*updated*) 
Autometer Nexus Gauges (*updated*) 

*FUTURE*: 
GT28RS, Siemens Injectors, W Pump and MORE! 
(Black Suede Headliner Coming Soon) Lol 
Removing of the Rhino Side Skirts and Paintjob


----------



## GVZBORA (Nov 13, 2008)

Pics?


----------



## redmk2bunny (Jul 26, 2007)

Dude you're a funny mother [email protected]#!er :laugh: But seriously it's looking nice, good start. Can't wait to see where it goes from here.


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

:thumbup:moar


----------



## Baby Jai (Jul 31, 2008)

did my own custom guage pod from the dual guage from bahn motorsports, and painted it the color of the car. Also did exhaust, will be making a video come next week after its lowered.


----------



## redmk2bunny (Jul 26, 2007)

Sweet! :laugh: Can't wait to see it.


----------



## Baby Jai (Jul 31, 2008)

few things updated, will have a new video coming up with some pictures I GUESS, i dont like the paintjob right now


----------



## redmk2bunny (Jul 26, 2007)

Thats looks pink... :laugh: :thumbup:


----------



## Baby Jai (Jul 31, 2008)

RIGHT! Anyway you see the new cluster, when i put the rims on this week ill add another video and some pics.


----------



## DUBBED-OUT (Mar 21, 2008)

I thought on the Turbo S the body color and the inserts on the interior are the same color. - the black one's that came with gray inserts


----------



## JimmyD (Apr 30, 2001)

DUBBED-OUT said:


> I thought on the Turbo S the body color and the inserts on the interior are the same color. - the black one's that came with gray inserts


You're thinking of the "Color Concept" New Beetles. 
The Turbo S bugs (like OP's bug) have the black with gray inserts, plus body color matched with interior door TOP paint. :thumbup:


----------



## JimmyD (Apr 30, 2001)

Baby Jai... the car is looking great so far. By the way, I dig the license plates... thanks for serving. :beer::thumbup:


----------



## Baby Jai (Jul 31, 2008)

JimmyD said:


> Baby Jai... the car is looking great so far. By the way, I dig the license plates... thanks for serving. :beer::thumbup:


 thanks buddy, yeah I have about 3 cars all have different variations of the Iraqvet. Thanks for noticing, yeah more updates to come soon.


----------



## Baby Jai (Jul 31, 2008)

added some more pictures, also sorry about finger in it lol, stupid rhino on the side skirts, no paint place will want to remove it, such a nightmare at this point


----------



## Baby Jai (Jul 31, 2008)

updated with 2 more pictures


----------

